# What sodas and fruit juices would appeal to you?



## debodun (Dec 5, 2016)

My family's Christmas party was yesterday. I am the person always tapped to bring beverages. Last year I made punch and hardly anyone touched it. This year I decided to being a variety of fruit juices and sodas and let them have individual ones or mix them to their tastes.

I selected 2 liter bottles of mango/peach, white grape and cranberry for juices; 2 liters of ginger ale, 1 liter cranberry lime seltzer, and 1 liter of lemon seltzer for sodas. The mango/peach juice was a big hit - I brought home and empty bottle, the white grape was about 1/3 consumed, and the cranberry juice was left unopened. In the sodas, the ginger ale and cranberry lime seltzer disappeared and about 4 oz. of the lemon seltzer. I wanted to run this by the board and see if your choice would have agreed - or would you just have opted for coffee? Would any other juices or sodas be better choices? I choose what I wouldn't mind drinking just in case I end up having to bring it home and finish it, so there would be no cola.


----------



## MarkinPhx (Dec 5, 2016)

Touch choice for me between mango/peach and the ginger ale.


----------



## fureverywhere (Dec 5, 2016)

Cranberry and grapefruit are love/hate things with some people. Likewise mango and other tropical. Something like peach n' ginger ale with a sherbet float might appeal to everybody.


----------



## Don M. (Dec 5, 2016)

At our Christmas parties, we always have some Apple and Grape juice.  Everyone seems to enjoy one...or both.


----------



## WheatenLover (Dec 5, 2016)

I don't like or drink sodas and other carbonated beverages, so the ones I'd choose would be ordinary - Coke, grape, orange, root beer, ginger ale or 7-up. 

The juices, however -- I like your choices, except for the cranberry juice. So I'd switch that one for something ordinary, like apple juice. I prefer purple grape juice, so I'd for sure choose that over white. I'd have more fun choosing more exotic juice combos, though, like your mango/peach.


----------



## jujube (Dec 5, 2016)

I love ginger ale and orange juice mixed - it makes a non-alcoholic mimosa.


----------



## Falcon (Dec 5, 2016)

Root Beer, ginger ale and 7-Up are all carbonated.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Dec 5, 2016)

For sodas I'd probably like unsweetened flavored seltzers or ginger ale, not a big fan of any sweet sodas or diet sodas, never drink them.  Juices same thing, unsweetened and not from concentrate.  The peach/mango sounds good to me as long as it didn't have added sugars/corn syrup.  Grape juice, any color is always good.  Apple juice or apple cider seem like good choices too for a Christmas dinner get together.


----------



## RadishRose (Dec 5, 2016)

Mango, orange or tomato juice for juices. 

I don't drink soda but I think most people like ginger ale and colas.


----------



## bluebreezes (Dec 5, 2016)

I'm with SeaBreeze about avoiding sugary drinks like fruit juice and sodas and people are much more conscious about the sugar percentage these days. Most of the drinks in your list exceed a whole day's sugar in just one glass (25g for women).  Providing some low or no sugar options would be good. I agree with Radish Rose that V8 might be a good option too, especially the low sodium version. Iced decaf latte would be awesome at a party too.


----------



## Pappy (Dec 5, 2016)

Just cold plain tomato juice. I have one almost everyday. Once in a while, a little Vodka finds its way into my juice, but not to often.


----------



## jujube (Dec 5, 2016)

Hot apple cider with a cinnamon stick to stir.  Mmmm.


----------



## NancyNGA (Dec 5, 2016)

Too many calories in most juices.  I'd go with tomato juice if I had to choose.  Sodas? Any kind but only sugar free.


----------



## Butterfly (Dec 6, 2016)

NancyNGA said:


> Too many calories in most juices.  I'd go with tomato juice if I had to choose.  Sodas? Any kind but only sugar free.



Exactly what I was going to say, Nancy.


----------



## debbie in seattle (Dec 6, 2016)

Water for me, please.


----------



## Falcon (Dec 6, 2016)

Same here DIS.  Keep a thermos bottle in the fridge and gulp it down whenever I'm dry.


----------



## BlondieBoomer (Dec 6, 2016)

Diet colas and ginger ale. Hot and cold apple cider, the hot with cinnamon or other spices.


----------



## Furryanimal (Dec 6, 2016)

Orange or Mango juice for me.


----------



## Ruth n Jersey (Dec 6, 2016)

I love grape juice and ginger ale,by themselves or mixed.Also V8 or the store brand vegetable juice which I think is just as good. Very high in sodium though. I don't think to many people would go for  it.


----------



## IKE (Dec 6, 2016)

I very, very rarely drink a pop or juice but when I do it's a Mountain Dew and V8.


----------

